# need detective help



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

There is a site or video that shows builders building a haunted scene that looks like an old broken down autopsy room.... the techniques were incredible! I can't find it 
HELP!!!!!!
Thanks!


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

come on guys, I know someone saw it... it shows techniques on aging pvc, how to make wall paint look old, how to make bricks look like they are coming through plaster.. it is a scene that is being down quickly in the middle of the showroom floor... help, it is driving me nuts!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

this one maybe?


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

scareshack.....I LOVE YOU!!!!!!
thanks!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

cool vid.
I like the foam wall technique.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Wish I had all that help when I try to set up my scenes


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Creep Cringle said:


> Wish I had all that help when I try to set up my scenes


Yeah no kidding....I'd be happy with a full time extra set of hands


----------



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

Bad Boys mentioned a three day workshop for Next year's MWHC. If anyone might be interested.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 19, 2007)

My past experiences find no help at building time but everyone shows up on the big night, will see what happens this year.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Unfortunately for me, I do almost all my design and building and setting up and taking down and storing all by my lonesome. I spend every waking minute of every day working building or planning, but i soooo love it.


----------

